# Male Fancy Guppy Sexing age



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I recentaly raised about 7 or 8 Guppy fry. Of the bunch, There were one or two that looked really amazing..I'll post a picture when i can. I want to try an make a few more that look like him by sexing him with the similar colored mother. First, how likely am I to get a few more with the same pattern? Second, How old does he have to be before I can put him and the mother into the same tank for sexing?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your likelyhood of getting more with the same pattern depends very much on how pure the strain is in the first place. However, you could probably expect 1/4 of your resulting males to look somewhat similar to him, with another 1/4 of that fourth to look really close. After breeding him again with his own daughters from that first cross you'll start to see a much higher percentage of fish looking the same, but you'll still have a good way to go.

By the way, if you want to cross him back to his own mother, then what you have to do is :
A- let him get about 3 months old
&
B- put him with his mother right before she gives birth to her next batch, or at least no late than the very same day. She will only use new sperm over her old stored stuff if the new is available on that first day. If you are one day too late, it's all over; you'll have to wait until she drops her next batch and try again.
In the meantime, you can cross him to his sisters to see what you get.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well put Old Salt. Couldn't have said it better myself.
Tony


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

His batch is already about 3 months old, and he does have a sister. His mother and father were in a seperate tank and the father died, so I thought I could use one of the offspring. I guess I'm wasting my time. Thanks


----------

